# Well.....now what?



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Just curious to see what (if any) ideas people have about continuing to dive this summer. Vortex, trips, Dawn detergent????


----------



## recoverydiver1 (Jun 15, 2010)

check out palm beach jupiter dive center 2 tank dives 60.00 dollars not counting gear rentals nitrox available drift dives and lots of wrecks vis averages 50 plus you ll be glad you did lots of marine life ..........


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

My cousin called yesterday and told me he did a drift dive in the river last weekend in Alabama. He said the depth was only 15 or so feet but it was a sand bottom and vis was good. He saw catfish, bluegill, stripe bass....etc 

So the boys and I are heading to Alabama this weekend with the speargun and pole spear ($8 alabama spearfishing license) to see if we can put a few fish on the stringer. 

He told me the oil has not reached that area yet.


----------



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

Morrisonfor a while. better stuff to do then vortex and no cost. Not to mention the cavern is pretty big


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey bamaben. Can you spear in fresh water in AL??

Cuz I need to shoot something.

Really missin AJ rodeos and ridin one of them donkeys till I gettherelights out..but hell...a bluegill I guess will have tosuffice.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm putting together a couple of trips, including a spearfishing friendly one to Jupiter, FL in mid-August. Stay tuned for details.

I'm also working on a North Carolina wreck diving trip for this fall and an out of country trip for the spring.


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Clay,
Yep, you can spearfish Alabama freshwater. Check out this site http://www.flounderwear.com/asa.html it has a section on fishing freshwater. You will need a fishing license as well as an Alabama spearfishing license which is $8.50.

I plan on taking some pics, nothing like your stuff, but a few pics of us chasing fish.





> *Clay-Doh (16/06/2010)*Hey bamaben. Can you spear in fresh water in AL??
> 
> Cuz I need to shoot something.
> 
> Really missin AJ rodeos and ridin one of them donkeys till I gettherelights out..but hell...a bluegill I guess will have tosuffice.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

bamaben, I'm just curious what river are you talking about?


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Parts of the Tallapoosa that aren't flowing to swift.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

> *recoverydiver1 (15/06/2010)*check out palm beach jupiter dive center 2 tank dives 60.00 dollars not counting gear rentals nitrox available drift dives and lots of wrecks vis averages 50 plus you ll be glad you did lots of marine life ..........


done tons of diving out of there when i lived in orlando. whoever goes won't be sorry. hmm,maybe i can make a run over there before too long.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I hear folks are still diving and fishing in the Gulf at Pensacola. There is oil, but there is lots of clear water in between. You can fish state waters outside the closure area and transit with your catch to get home. Don't fold your tents and go somewhere else; work the area and make it happen. F**k BP.:usaflag


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Heading to Vortex and Morrissons tomorrow..to test some gear and breath compressed air.

Anyone is welcome to join me ...shoot some pics/video...test some gear etc. Leaving Navarre around 530 to get there about 7.

Want to get back early...being Father's day.


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

To followup on our Alabama dive.....

Ended up not diving the river, but went to Lake Martin. We launched my cousins boat at Kowaliga and headed to Chimney Rock. The boys and I jumped in an area that was 86 feet hoping to find a few treasures at the bottom, but at 35-40 foot area the water was WAAAYYYY to COLDDDDD to dive with no wet suit (68 degrees). We had 3 mil shorties in the boat, but that would not have been enough! We got back into the boat and went to a more shallow area (40 feet) and decided to look for some catfish to spear. We saw everything but catfish. Found an old Christmas tree that was loaded with crappie, but it is illegal to take game fish with a spear, so i had to enjoy the fact that we got to at least see fish. 

The vis was good until you kicked up a bunch of crap on the bottom and then it was like noon time at Vortex. There are some deep areas on Lake Martin, over 160 feet. There are plenty of fish to look at, but you can only shoot non-game fish. If you get board you can head over to chimney rock and jump off. It looks to be a 50 foot jump from the top, and there were a few brave young bucks and gals jumping from the tip. And one thing I was worried about was lake boat traffic, we had no issues with boat traffic. 

We are heading back out in a couple of weeks to find a good catfish area.


----------

